# unconventional fly



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

not trying to start a flame or riot but I've heard of someone using the Berkley Gulp Crab in 1 in. as a fly for reds. do not remember where I read this is my problem. any comments from regulars are appreciated, negative or otherwise. if I have offended anyone, my appologies. Kurt.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't know why you'd be offending anyone. Some folks may view it as improper but then I know trout guys (freshwater) who think everything we do in saltwater flyfishing is an absolute injustice to even be called flyfishing. No matter what you do there will always be someone looking down on you.

If you want to use a tiny gulp on a hook for a fly, hey, knock yourself out. At least you are better than those lowly live bait fishermen. (That was a joke...)


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

i found one of those gulp crabs dried out in my boat. they make a good crab pattern. i just superglued th body to the hook/ with lead wire for weight... they are too exspensive to throw away.. i have not caught any thing on it. but who cares ... lets talk about spoon flly ethics next


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

If the fish are picky, I use a small Gulp shrimp on a corkscrew hook so it doesn't come off while false casting. 


IMO, if it catches fish, use it. I've also been known to put a little piece of dead shrimp on my fly while fishing under the lights off piers...shhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It's America, do what you want and whatever catches fish. You are involved in this sport for personal reasons, whatever they may be, or you wouldn't own a flyrod. If Gulp baits work, tie 'em or glue 'em on a hook and go get you some!!!

I think it's funny that some purest flyguys seem to have some sort of a "Holier than Thou" attitude. I've got a friend that chided me several years ago for using pigeon feathers to tie some traditional freshwater trout patterns...funny thing, next trip we took together one of us caught alot more fish than the other...any guesses who? Makes me laugh when I think back on it, and it gave me plenty of opportunity to rib him hard at the time.

I tie flies from any materials I run across and think will work. I tie many patterns of my own design and mix and match materials. That's what the sport is all about to me. I'm sorry I didn't think of the Gulp thing first LOL. Dried out and lacquered Gulps tied on a size 1 hook...hmm...that may be worth a try. 

-Junkie


----------



## BigRedfish222 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just saw a blog post on the fly fishing section for about.com regarding duck feathers. Do any of you use flank feathers in your flies?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont know if you would offend any one, but , most fly fishernen are very much, in the school of thought of being a "purist", and that would not be very "pure" to use a scented plastic bait for a fly...i dont care what you do.....what ever works, works. so good luck, but i have noticed some guys on here, think they are "flip"....and that is ok too....
tight lines.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very diplomatic srufside...I like how you rode the fence on that one LOL 

I have been reading your posts for a while... always enjoy reading them and might try to get down there a bit more next year to share some surf with you. 

Well put...Whatever works...works

-Junkie


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

having had no experince with the Gulp products( only heard of this technique on a mssg board somewhere) can they be threaded onto an appropriately sized hook or they too soft for false casting.(may get a chance to try myself this Sun.)


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

h2o junkie- i try to post when i can i dont own a computer, so i just use public access ones when i can. i always like to write about what think is worth writing about. I hang with a couple of "extreme purist", and some who "think", they are and i also fish with some real "klunk-heads". i have found that is the only thing that keeps me sane when fishing. i try not to get to involved in the what is right what is wrong. I will talk method wiht anyone, i will talk numbers with anyone as well, and i will talk quantity of fishing as well. i just like to fish. lets fish some time. I live on surfside beach, and see the water everyday. i check tides everyday, and see wind everyday. at the beach. 
if you ever want a fishing report just give me a call.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I have fished conventional tackle with Gulp crabs quite a bit. I think they would be pretty heavy for fly casting unless I was heaving them with my 12wt. If you can cast 'em, cast 'em.

I'm not a 'purist' in the dry fly fisherman definition but I don't use bait, only hardware but I have made some silly flies that have caught a lot of fish. My personal fav is a #6 hook and some heavy tin foil ripped and folded to have a small bait fish profile. I seal it with super glue and toss it in the lights behind the house. Cheap and easy to make even after a few drinks...

Bird


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I consider the Gulp "Lures" a type of bait about in the same class as fish bites. Have I ever put a worm, grasshopper, or shrimp on a fly rod? You bet as long as you don't call it fly fishing. Even the Spoon fly is more of a lure than a fly, but who cares as long as you have fun, and aren't submitting for a fly rod record.


----------

